# New Product-Need Advice.



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Just prior to the beginning of winter I was faced with a little problem and ended up using what we had to get through the winter...

...Just before the end of winter I had a brainstorm which led to a quick 3D rendering on SketchUp. I presented it to a few friends of mine in the industry I can trust....and they all agreed they would buy one if was commercially available...in fact, most of them would add one to each plow truck and sell the ones they already owned if it was available. 

I have a scaled drawing of the product now and I firmly believe it belongs in the marketplace but I have no clue as to how to go about presenting it to those that would make it a go. ..without getting scammed...like the last time.

I havent built a full size prototype yet...I'm thinking that would be my next move...or shouldn't it be?

I'm certain it will work...in fact I I know it will because it basically is a melting pot of a few different but similar products on the market...if you know what I mean...I have taken the best from each of the products and combined them into one.

I have basically redesigned something we all use if you are in the commercial snow and ice management game...something that will eliminate a few problems associated with the alternatives (the current attachment we use).

I cant say more...but need some guidance...anyone????


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Dragon's Den or Shark Tank isnt an option as there really isnt a business yet...

I really dont want to get into the manufacturing business...unless it involves moving to a southern US state...but that would be kind of crazy as its a snow and ice product...I'd be more interested in liscencing the product to an existing manufacturer and take a few points for the idea with everyone produced.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

First you better register your design.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You need to pay a pattent attorney for advice. I had these same ideas about equipment we were developing. Usually for an initial consultation fee they will open your eyes to what you may be in for and/or help you get started. If you are afraid of attorney fees...the price of patenting,developing,marketing and bringing a product to market isn't for you . Good luck.
(And yes...... I want to know your idea and might buy one.)


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Get your prototype and patent and then sell it to the highest bidder with royalties and stock options, etc. Research your competitors products and then sell it to them, whether it be Western, Pro tech, or another big manufacturer of snow related products that has a large distribution network. If you were to partner with someone with sales and marketing experience that will help. I took business marketing in College and have over 15 years of sales and marketing experience. I can sell anything. Well almost anything.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think I know what it is,a stun gun to use on your snow shoveler!


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't patent without making. There are tons of concepts patented but not manufactured that describe exactly what it is. Patents are very specific. I could look at the KAGE for instance and go wow thats a great Idea. I could then make a plow with removable ends that has different bracing and attaching mechanism but does the same thing. Kage's patent wouldn't do a thing. If your idea makes as much sense as you say (you would know, you plow as much as anyone) I think you need to either license it to either make a prototype and demo it to a company. Patent it right at the same time so the idea is not out there floating around. I would make enough for your whole crew and those you know who would buy, and then sell as a license as described above, do a major distributor. Make a prototype though. Theory and drawings are awesome to someone who understands the problem you're solving. A prototype makes it obvious. 

I would also start by getting a design of it notorized with the date so that even if someone steals your idea and patents it, you still have a notorized blueprint preceding the patent date, allowing you to manufacture and sell them yourself. Notaries are cheap patents are very expensive.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

grandview;1280197 said:


> I think I know what it is,a stun gun to use on your snow shoveler!


If Grandview is right, I'm going to modify your idea already. Frozen paintballs in a cranked up gun would provide motivation as well!


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Paying a patent attorney is the smartest money you may ever spent... at least let them research if the device to see what may or not be patent-able... someone may already developed your idea, so going to manufacture or prototyping may infringe on someone elses patent, it may also be wise to submit your patent application and get a "patent pending " label


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

sbg4024;1280602 said:


> Paying a patent attorney is the smartest money you may ever spent... at least let them research if the device to see what may or not be patent-able... someone may already developed your idea, so going to manufacture or prototyping may infringe on someone elses patent, it may also be wise to submit your patent application and get a "patent pending " label


X2 along with $$$$$$$ it isn't cheap!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I guess my next step will be a meeting with a patent lawyer...thanks for your suggestions so far guys. Wondering if anyone has been through the entire process before...from concept to taking it to market.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;1280630 said:


> I guess my next step will be a meeting with a patent lawyer...thanks for your suggestions so far guys. Wondering if anyone has been through the entire process before...from concept to taking it to market.


This might be a long way away, but make sure you dont let it be marketed as "field tested" on the unvail... You might end up saying Noway


----------



## BlueWing (Mar 12, 2011)

First you need to hire a patent lawyer, then your going to have to hire someone with a CAD/CAM system and then come up with about a dozen different ways to make your product. You also need to make up a working product that you plan on selling.
Once that is done you can go on the road and sell it.
From everything that I know 99% of the time your much better off to sell your product to a large manufacture unless your going to make and an sell it your self.
If you take a percentage off each sale. You might be very disappointed in how much you get.
Sell your idea and then move on to think up another one. Which you will because the first one is the hardest to think up and do. 
After that it gets easier.
I have a close friend who is going through all of this right now. He has a very brilliant idea for a product that Bow Hunters would jump all over. He has gone through the CAD/CAM and almost done with the Patent lawyer. After this he will be on the road showing his product to some very large companies to sell the rights to it.
The patent lawyer thinks his product is worth at least $+2 million. They were amazed that no one has thought of what he is making.
Good Luck, and do NOT trust any of your friends or family to tell them what you have come up with. They WILL spill the beans faster then you can tell them what it is.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

I went through the process a very long time ago, my best advice .....be very careful who you tell, do not trust anyone, once you find out from your patent attorney...no one else has come up with what you have and it is marketable , then you are going to have to decide to sell or keep the right...my 2 cents... a bird in the hand is better than empty promises.. i wish you the very best...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it a chicken bell..........?


John was in the fertilized egg business.He had several hundred young layers
(hens), called 'pullets, and ten roosters to fertilize the eggs.He kept records, and any rooster not performing went into the soup pot and was replaced. This took a lot of time,
So he bought some tiny bells and attached them to his roosters.Each bell had a different tone,So he could tell from a distance, which rooster was performing.Now, he could sit on the porch and fill out an efficiency report by just listening to the bells. John's favorite rooster, old Butch, was a very fine specimen, But this morning he noticed Old Butch's bell hadn't rung at all! When he went to investigate,
He saw the other roosters were busy chasing pullets, bells-a-ringing, but the pullets, hearing the roosters coming, could run for cover.To John's amazement, Old Butch had his bell in his beak, so it couldn't ring. He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his job and walk on to the next one.John was so proud of old Butch,He entered him in the Innisfill County Fair And he became an overnight sensation among the judges.The result was the judges not only awarded old Butch the No Bell Piece Prize but they also awarded him the Pulletsurprise as well. Clearly old Butch was a politician in the making. Who else but a politician could figure out how to win two of the most highly coveted awards on our planet by being the best at sneaking up on the populace and screwing them when they weren't paying attention.Vote carefully this year, The bells are not always audible. Nice try though John..........


----------

